

Show HN: My 4 hour hack, StreetBooking, the poor mans Bump - djb_hackernews
http://streetbooking.com

======
djb_hackernews
Hi guys, this little app had been kicking around in my head for a while and I
finally had some free time to build it.

Basically useful for finding someone on Facebook with whom you may have just
met and are in proximity to eachother. If you both visit the site, it will
display both of your profiles, so you can then click on their profile url, and
add them as a friend. It passes the "Will it help me get laid?" test.

A few things:

* Only useful if you are not actually at a computer. * It's super basic, most of my time was spent ready the jQuery Mobile docs

I'd appreciate any feedback.

------
kirchhoff
Nothing but a grey background with only header and footer for me.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Really? hmm. Are you on a smart phone? Which one? If not, which browser? Could
be compatibility issues, I've only tested in Chrome, FF4 & FF3.5

~~~
follower
I get the header/footer and a "log in with Facebook" button--you might want to
add some boiler plate description too. :)

